# any secrets for dog to take pills



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Have to give my dog two pills a day for about 10 days and have tried pill pockets and wrapped roast beef around pill but he smells everything before he will take it and I just cannot win..Vet had no other ideas than to buy the pill pockets but that's a n go. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Wrap them in cheese, that's the only way my daughter gets her Bassett hound to take his daily meds. It also worked with antihistamines my dog takes ocassionaly for allergies.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Have tried cheese also Countryknitwit but he must have some sniffer because he will not eat without smelling first and he seems to detect that the pill is in there. I'm going bananas. Appreciate your suggestion, thanks.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Mine chews the pill with the cheese, but at least he's getting it in his body. Good luck, I have had many fights over medicine with mine (putting it in back of his mouth and trying to make him swallow, as soon as I turned away, he spit out the pill). I will keep watching topic for other suggestions in case mine develops an aversion to cheese.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

What works for my dog is to take cheap white bread, break off pieces and mush them into balls with the pill inside one of them. I throw her a couple of the ones without pills first and after she drops and chews the first few to make sure it's something she likes, she just snatches them from the air and gulps them down without chewing. That's when I throw the one with the pill and it's down her throat with her none the wiser.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

I've had some success with peanut butter. Put the pill in it, it is strong smelling, and sticks to the dog's mouth.


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

I wrap the pill in cheese. Give them a few bites of just cheese then the one with the pill. But I hold it over their heads so that they have to hold their head straight up. You can also ask the vet vet if you can break open the pill if a capsule or jel, or if you can crush it. then mix it with cheese, peanut butter or anything this way they won't feel the pill.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

seadog said:


> I've had some success with peanut butter. Put the pill in it, it is strong smelling, and sticks to the dog's mouth.


Peanut butter worked for me too.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Dipping the pill in peanut butter worked for me, too. Another way is to crush up the pill (if it is the kind you can crush) and mix it into a couple of tablespoons or more of something the dog really likes--maybe special dog food, some people food leftovers with gravy or sauce, cottage cheese. It is soooo frustrating when you are trying to help a pet and they fight you all the way


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheese or pate all squidged up.


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

Lets see--Lewis takes his pill in a spoon full of canned dog food, George takes a pill in hot dogs, Taz takes his pill in a spoonful of boiled chicken, Lucy (now at rainbow bridge) took her pill in Braunschweiger. They all like bananas. It helps when they think it is a doggie treat! Mine don't chew but rather just swallow without tasting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have always been able to just pop the mouth open, put the pill at the back of the throat, close mouth and hold closed until the pill is swallowed. Works with cats also! And no, I don't get scratched by either!


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

My dog will take some pills no problem other pills peanut butter works, or meat but others nothing works. What I was taught by my vet to do, is get their mouth home pop the pill in and push it down as far as you can and then hold their mouth shut and stroke the throat, pill goes down, your happy the dog got it in and the dog is not hurt at all. I have to give my dog benadryl and that is the only way I can get it in him.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you everyone for suggestions...I ended up crushing the pill and adding it to his dog food, hope it works again tomorrow. He just would not accept any treats, cheese, peanut butter or cold cuts, it was like he just knew I was trying to trick him. Again thanks so much, I can sleep tonight..


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Peanut butter works well. But it all depends on the pills.. I used to have a lab and he was on 8 pills a day sometimes more. One of the antibotics smelt so bad he would throw up before I could even give it to him.. so I had the the the more expensive ones that did not have the awful smell..


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

my MIL has a syringe-type thing that she uses on some of her dogs. You just put it towards the back of the throat and push the plunger.. rub their throat and they swallow. 
We've always used peanut butter sandwiches with our dogs... even if we have to pick up the pill 3 or 4 times


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Cream cheese, hot dog pieces work the best with my dogs.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> my MIL has a syringe-type thing that she uses on some of her dogs. You just put it towards the back of the throat and push the plunger.. rub their throat and they swallow.
> We've always used peanut butter sandwiches with our dogs... even if we have to pick up the pill 3 or 4 times


It's called a pill popper and works really great...even on cats.


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> I have always been able to just pop the mouth open, put the pill at the back of the throat, close mouth and hold closed until the pill is swallowed. Works with cats also! And no, I don't get scratched by either!


YES ! I get butter/ margarine on a spoon, ,hold pill in tip of fingered nails, scrape some butter up, get dog on counter or table, push butt tight against my chest, press in with elbows to hold, open mouth with free hand and push as far back down throat as possible. Clamp mouth and stroke throat, blow in nose, or have an eye dropper with water ready, squirt into corner of mouth and even the worst dog will have to swallow eventually. I had one I used everything with and I swear he went 5 minutes, so I did everything at the same time and it did the trick. Next pill, he swallowed, got treat, end of story!

Same if you have a big dog, but I stand, legs together, feet in a "V" heels together, his back against my legs, pry open mouth, pill down, clamp mouth, blow in nose. After mine swallowed, he was fine with pills. One fought his entire 18 years. Liquid worse, at least you can pick up a pill.


----------



## Mnknit (Jul 2, 2012)

Braunschweiger works best for my dog.
She loves it.


----------



## Sneezy62 (Nov 29, 2012)

Break off small piece of bread and put a bit of peanut butter on it, do two or three free of pills, then sneak the pill in the next and see if it will work. My shitz shu gets his that way. &#128591;&#128021;&#128079;


----------



## Tralulee (Nov 8, 2013)

Cheese. I had pain meds for my Shih Tzu when he was neutered and he would not notice it if I put in Cheese Whiz. I tried regular cheese like cheddar and it didn't work. The Cheese Whiz did it. Good luck.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Years ago, when I was showing dogs, I used to have several that needed meds. Taught them all to catch butter pieces. Then when giving daily pills brought them together and wrapped their pills in butter. When in a group, they are so afraid that another dog would swipe their catch, they would swallow them right down. I would call their name and toss the treats. 

Have only 5 dogs now but still use the process. Works for me. Sometimes I use hamburger or anything that can conceal the meds. And, they seem to love the game.

kk


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

My Smokey needs Carprofen daily for his hips. Sometimes he will take it wrapped in cheese or lunch meat. Sometimes he eats the cheese or meat and spits the pill out! So most of the time Mom goes in up to her elbow almost to get the pill past his gag reflex and holds his mouth shut til he swallows. We have done this for years..... I think he is tired of taking them. But they help his hips, especially in the winter. I have one of those pill popper things, worked great for L'il Bit when he was alive, have not tried it on Smokey or Princess. So far my hand is fine.....you never know I might need again. Poor babies get tired of meds just like me do.


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

If all else fails, take your dog back to the vet for someone at the office to give the pills to him. It may not be possible if you work all day, or if the vet is too far away, but that's my only answer. I've tried everything with my cat, and I still can't get him to take his pill. (Him being 22 lbs doesn't help.) The vet's office will give him the pill for $3, and most of the time they won't charge me if I buy his (prescription) food. Good luck. I know how frustrating it can be.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm now having to give my big dog 8 pills a day. He figured out the peanut butter, pill pockets, bread, hotdogs and I was at my wit's end. We had some leftover sweet and sour meatballs and we tried one of those. Success!!! I now make a pound of hamburger into meatballs about 1 1/2" in diameter in the oven and put one pill inside a cold meatball, making sure I squeeze it together well. I use an egg and Panko bread crumbs in the hamburger to give it stability.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

pinsandneedles said:


> Have to give my dog two pills a day for about 10 days and have tried pill pockets and wrapped roast beef around pill but he smells everything before he will take it and I just cannot win..Vet had no other ideas than to buy the pill pockets but that's a n go. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.


We used liverwurst. My dogs are greedy for it, and just gobble it down.


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

My Greyhound takes his with cream cheese.


----------



## SnowCountess (Jun 6, 2014)

Have you tried the Greenies pill pockets? Our Bella couldn't eat them fast enough. We got ours at our vets; not sure if they are sold elsewhere.


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

I was told the Greenies are not good for dogs. This is from my vet.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have always been able to just pop the mouth open, put the pill at the back of the throat, close mouth and hold closed until the pill is swallowed. Works with cats also! And no, I don't get scratched by either!


I have done this with my big dogs, most of the time the treat is eaten, the pill is spit on the floor. With smaller mouth, there is a plunger like devise that you can get at the pet store. Put the pill in the end, the put the end on back of the dogs tongue, press the plunger and the devise will push it past the gag reflex. You don't get scratched, dog does not get choked. Good luck.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Crush it finely and mix it in with her food.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Haven't read all of the suggestions, but my vet recommended cream cheese and it works great! My dogs love it and the pill stays stuck to it so they couldn't separate it if they wanted to.


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh yes they can. My Whippet separated the pill from cream cheese and peanut butter. Little Vienna sausages work pretty good.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Since it's for a short period, get some cake icing in a can and hide the pill in a small dollop.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

My JRT has to have anti-histamines twice daily. I have used cheese and also had fat free from the butcher which I have roasted and cut up but just recently I have found that just to push it into a piece of tinned dog food and feed it as a treat works just as well. But.... they are all different.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I finally used a hot dog. Gave a couple of broken pieces to the dog first and then gave him the one with the pill in it. First time he gulped it down. Second time the dog spit the pill out and I ended up putting the pill in the back of his throat and holding his mouth shut, rubbing his neck to get him to swallow, when he did then I gave him the rest of the hot dog as a reward. I'd rather he just take it in the hot dog but my dad always put a pill in the back of the throat so will do that again if I have to.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

The best thing I have found is liverwurst that I buy from my grocery store deli. I buy a pound in a hunk not sliced. Then I take a regular spoon and I give my dog one chunk with nothing in it, one with the medication hidden in it, and a third one with nothing in it again. They can't smell the medication through the stinky liverwurst. They live the way it tastes and they will swallow it without a problem! Try it. It will work for you too!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

LindaH said:


> The best thing I have found is liverwurst that I buy from my grocery store deli. I buy a pound in a hunk not sliced. Then I take a regular spoon and I give my dog one chunk with nothing in it, one with the medication hidden in it, and a third one with nothing in it again. They can't smell the medication through the stinky liverwurst. They live the way it tastes and they will swallow it without a problem! Try it. It will work for you too!


I may try that next. I have a couple of weeks before he needs the pill again.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Give mine in peanut butter. Usually give untreated bite first then the one with the pill followed by another little but. By the time they figure it out the pill is gone


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

seadog said:


> I've had some success with peanut butter. Put the pill in it, it is strong smelling, and sticks to the dog's mouth.


I use it with bread and push the pill into the bread then add peanut butter,usually works.


----------



## rosaliekincaid (Mar 28, 2016)

Cream cheese. And if it goes ok, then she gets a piece of the bagel for a special treat. ☺


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have always been able to just pop the mouth open, put the pill at the back of the throat, close mouth and hold closed until the pill is swallowed. Works with cats also! And no, I don't get scratched by either!


 :sm24:


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

I guess I'm sort of 'lucky'. My dog is epileptic (NOT good or lucky) and has to have 2 tablets twice a day. I ask him to 'open for me' and he just opens his mouth for me to pop the pills in - such a good boy and so undeserving of such a horrible illness. (I lost his litter brother just before Christmas who was also epleptic - he suffered multiple organ failure as a result of the medication; damned if you do and damned if you don't sadly. The medication reduced the seizures but at a high cost.)


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

My two will eat anything wrapped in Monterey Jack cheese. :sm02:


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

When I have to give pills to my dog I wrap the pill in meat like you do and as I give it to her, I have another piece in my other hand. Greed kicks in and she gobbles the first piece containing the pill to get the second piece!


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Patting cream cheese around a pill works for the moment for both dogs. Burying it in the midst of bread and butter worked for a while, then one began chewing carefully and doing an oscar=winning show of spitting it out.

One dog is a total chowhound...he'll take his in a spoon of dog food.

Finally...Liverwurst is the ultimate go-to. Much like my reaction...there's no hesitation, just gobbling.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Mine likes a small peanut butter sandwich :sm02:


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I was shown this technique also, when I had a Golden, but now I have a St. Bernard, a peanut butter sandwich works better as the 'slimely' puts me off


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I showed and bred Siberian Huskies and Akitas for many years, my former husband had a dog sled team so we had a large kennel at one time. Usually there was always a dog who needed medication for one reason or another. Never did I resort to "hiding" a pill in food and administered pills the same way veterinarians do. Take the pill between your thumb and index finger of one hand, hold the dogs mouth open with your other hand then push the pill as far back towards the dogs throat but towards one side of the tongue, NOT the middle of the tongue. Get back behind the last teeth and push the pill with your thumb. Yes the dog is going to gag a little. With the pill back behind the teeth and NOT in the middle of the tongue, the dog will not be able to move the pill forward to spit it out. Hold the dog's mouth closed for a few seconds.

Ask your veterinarian if the medication is available in liquid form. I always administered heart worm prevention in liquid form and measured the cc's carefully with a syringe. Liquid forms of medication are often more palatable and easier to administer, if available.


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

I make homemade doggy ice cream and put the pill in to swallow! No problem with him getting to take them.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I use liver wurst. My Shepherd is picky and smells everything before she eats it.
I give her tiny piece first, the second with pill in it-she already sniffed the first one so she just swallows the second one.
And I have third piece in hand giving it to her fast after.
She loves the liver wurst and practically inhales it.

Or pill popper, right in between back teeth on side. Worked for my kitty.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Liverwurst works well, so did cream cheese. Right now my two take pills wrapped in a bit of bread with butter on the outside. One is extremely food motivated, the other will occasionally skip breakfast, both both do like their treats.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Peanut butter always works for mine


----------



## Lisa BB (Jun 28, 2017)

My friend wraps her dog's pill in peanut butter.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

1 use a tablespoon of peanut butter. The only way for to get the pill out is to keep swoolowing several times. Or open the mouth throw the pill in, then quickly throw the pill in. Hold the dogs mouth then rub the throat area.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

A peanut butter sandwich worked for our St. Bernard. She could smell medicine a mile away. Our Golden and Shepherd begged for their medicine sandwich :sm02:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

run4fittness said:


> I have always been able to just pop the mouth open, put the pill at the back of the throat, close mouth and hold closed until the pill is swallowed. Works with cats also! And no, I don't get scratched by either!


We have always done it that way, I usually stroke their throat for a minute after...then big pats and cuddles


----------



## Everybody's Mom (Feb 26, 2017)

I always put in the back of their mouth atop thier throught and hold the mouth closed, BUT then..
As soon as they swallow it down, I gave them praise and a treat. After many yrs all my dogs became excited about taking medication. It was a highlight in thier day lol, and every one of them got to the point of taking the pill right out of the palm of my hand, and happily awaited thier treat. The vets were always surprised when I would say ..."they LOVE taking Meds"! Lol


----------



## jtanner (Aug 13, 2011)

My dog likes humus so I put pill in a dab of plain humus & he licks it right off my finger. Works for us!


----------



## click click knit knit (Aug 8, 2018)

There is a vitamin supplement that comes in a tube called Nutri-Cal. Available on Amazon. Just squeeze a little on your finger, let him sniff and taste. He will love it! Then put the pill in the middle of a dollop and squeeze a little on top. We have had great success using this method.


----------



## onemadtatter (Feb 15, 2019)

tucked into a gob of peanut butter did the trick with Ginger. Good luck!


----------



## Stranding (Feb 15, 2019)

I am surprised to read of the many things that don't seem to work! We have never had any problems with pills & I'm wondering why. Might it be that we have always had several dogs at a time and given every dog in the family group exactly the "same" as the others? In other words, the individual dog due for the pill will get his wrapped in cheddar, the rest get an identical cheddar ball without the pill. Always given in the same dog order too, starting with the alpha & working down. The newest pup learns quickly to recognise and accept the non-changing order. Agree that the competition also helps within a gang: no dog wants to miss out on his share of the treats.
The main thing to make sure of is--which cheese ball has the pill!!


----------



## bobbinmad (Feb 7, 2019)

We have difficulty with this too. At first we managed to hide them in treat foods but then our younger one got wise to it and sucked them clean then spat them out! Now we just have to tip her head back, push them to the back of her tongue and hold her nose till she's swallowed them. She's perfectly aware of what we're doing but hasn't a nasty bone in her body so doesn't resist though she does hide sometimes!
It's so hard and you feel so bad for forcing them, don't you? Good luck with yours.


----------



## Stranding (Feb 15, 2019)

bobbinmad said:


> We have difficulty with this too. At first we managed to hide them in treat foods but then our younger one got wise to it and sucked them clean then spat them


It's really silly on the dog's part, isn't it? Sucking it from inside the treat means he's left with a horrible taste to spit out!


----------



## Ginger's mommy (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi! My pug needs to take allergy medicine every morning. Wrapping it in cheese usually works. If she's feeling particularly picky, playing airplane with the cheese ball always gets her. 
Good luck!


----------

